# Old School Phoenix Gold PG ZX600Ti Titanium Zero Point Amp Amplifier Made In USA



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for auction 

Old School Phoenix Gold PG ZX600TI Titanium Zero Point Amp Amplifier Made in USA | eBay


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Amp is relisted 

Old School Phoenix Gold PG ZX600TI Titanium Zero Point Amp Amplifier Made in USA | eBay


----------

